# My KEF Setup



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

My humble setup for both HT & Music :bigsmile:

OPPO BDP93 Universal Player to Onkyo TX-NR3008 AV Amp (1M iego silver Interconnect + 1M Wireworld Ultraviolet 6 HDMI + 1M Oyaide DST75).

Power Amp - ClassDAudio SDS258 DIY 2x250W into 8 ohms (1M Audioquest Quartz)

Main Speakers : KEF Q700 with Soundcare Superspikes + Q600C (3x1.5M Audioquest Indigo+ bi-wired)

Surround : KHT 3005SE 4 x Satellite + Emotiva UAC-6.2 Ceiling (AWG14 OFC from Monoprice)

Sub1 - Rythmik F12SE with Soundcare Superspikes (2x2M Belden 1694A)

Sub2 - KEF KHT 3005SE Sub (1x2M Belden 1694A) 

Shot from the front :bigsmile:









Shot for the rear/surround :bigsmile:


----------

